# No Way!!!!!!!!



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 5, 2016)

My brother used to make me watch this as a kid cos it used to frighten me. Don't laugh it can be really scare for a lad of 28 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-37232329


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2016)

Excellent series, but infuriatingly obtuse!  I was amazed when I discovered it was set in a real place!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 5, 2016)

Little tiny place in Wales called Portmeirion. The concept of being chased by a large bubble kinda reminded me of my old granny running down the street after me with a slipper. It never paid to let her catch you. She was old and a little bit rotund but Lordy could she fight.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2016)

That's the year I was diagnosed . I used to think Star Trek was scary  (when I was young & now a big softie)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 5, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Little tiny place in Wales called Portmeirion. The concept of being chased by a large bubble kinda reminded me of my old granny running down the street after me with a slipper. It never paid to let her catch you. She was old and a little bit rotund but Lordy could she fight.


Count yourself lucky.  My mum knew she couldn't catch us so she wanged her slipper at us...and she was a crack shot.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 5, 2016)

I've got the Prisoner box set somewhere, complete with explanatory notes. (Didn't help much, mind)

I was never physically punished as a child, which probably explains a lot.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 5, 2016)

To be fair to my mum...it was more of a game than anything.  We all laughed throughout.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 5, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> My brother used to make me watch this as a kid cos it used to frighten me. Don't laugh it can be really scare for a lad of 28
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-37232329



Oh yes, in my opinion one of the best programmes ever made.  Still haven't been to Portmeirion yet though.


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Oh yes, in my opinion one of the best programmes ever made.  Still haven't been to Portmeirion yet though.


We went a few years ago. OH and I kept expecting a large white ball to start chasing us. Our kids thought we were bonkers.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 5, 2016)

Robin said:


> We went a few years ago. OH and I kept expecting a large white ball to start chasing us. Our kids thought we were bonkers.



Ha, Rover.  Like a lot of those 60's programmes it was made with such style.  Clough Williams-Ellis' creation of Portmeirion added to this as well.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2016)

OK, here's another one for you - today is Raquel Welch's 76th birthday!  Her iconic film, One Million Years B.C. was also from 1966!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> OK, here's another one for you - today is Raquel Welch's 76th birthday!  Her iconic film, One Million Years B.C. was also from 1966!
> 
> View attachment 1822




*COOOOOOORRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 5, 2016)

It's only a matter of time before one of you remembers Barbarella...so I've done it for you!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 5, 2016)

Northerner, that picture sent many an adolescent boy to the opticians, if not blind school. Dangerous stuff!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry My little toasted marshmallow but I went right off Jane Fonda when I saw her interviewed and she came across as being so far up her own rear end that the she must have needed an industrial nosepeg.  She was a bit tidy in the film though I'll concede that one


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 5, 2016)

You can stay at Portmeirion these days. There's self catering accommodation in the village or you can stay at the hotel. Mensa book it once a year for their Singles weekend. It's about an hour away from me.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> You can stay at Portmeirion these days. There's self catering accommodation in the village or you can stay at the hotel. Mensa book it once a year for their Singles weekend. It's about an hour away from me.


Are you assigned a Number on arrival?


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 5, 2016)

Well #6 is gone and nobody knows what's happened to #1 (last seen buying 24 Bazooka Joe bubblegums at the local Spar)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 5, 2016)

Bazooka Joe's, I do believe Mr Jonsi you just stepped over my grave


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 6, 2016)

did you ever send off for Bazooka Joe's "secret" super whistle ring - I did .

It was carp! (sic)


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 6, 2016)

'round about the time of breaking my teeth on Bazooka Joe's, I also remember getting a 3 spoked red plastic boomerang free with a comic. I carefully un-Sellotaped it off the comic and handed it to my cousin to hold. He promptly threw it and it came back to him, so he threw it again ...and it veered off and went straight between the grilles of a drain, never to be seen again. I was bereft. Mam gave me another 5p (a rare indulgence - times were hard!) to buy another comic but by the time I got back to the Newsagents they'd sold out  On the rare occasions I drive past that drain, I still wonder if my boomerang is still in there.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

I saved the tickets forever and stole my older brothers off him too for this he bestowed a mighty fine thrashing on me. For all the tickets though I  got myself a pair of very cheap, very plastic and very nasty binoculars. I felt particularly let down by Joe I really did


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> did you ever send off for Bazooka Joe's "secret" super whistle ring - I did .
> 
> It was carp! (sic)


I bet no-one remembers Chinese Whistling chewing gum! It was shaped like a Polo and I became adept at whistling with it - so skilled that I mastered it with an actual Polo!  Happy to demonstrate in Brum


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I bet no-one remembers Chinese Whistling chewing gum! It was shaped like a Polo and I became adept at whistling with it - so skilled that I mastered it with an actual Polo!  Happy to demonstrate in Brum


IIRC it was shaped like conjoined Polos was pink or orange and tasted vaguely how the soles of a new pair of cheap slippers smelled.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I saved the tickets forever and stole my older brothers off him too for this he bestowed a mighty fine thrashing on me. For all the tickets though I  got myself a pair of very cheap, very plastic and very nasty binoculars. I felt particularly let down by Joe I really did


The whistle was supposed to be heard miles away - so you could secretly summon your 'Gang' in times of trouble ["_I say, young ruffian chap from the next street and his 4 bezzy mates, would you kindly desist from giving me the pleasure of examining the soles of your Doc Martens whilst I surreptitiously blow into this plastic accoutrement upon my hand and summon immediate assistance from acquaintances?"_]._.._you'd have been lucky to hear it from 20 feet ...and even then you just ended up with spit all over your fingers!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2016)

From the Prisoner to Chinese Whistling chewing gum in 24 posts. How did that happen? Is Care in the Community working as it should?


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 6, 2016)

DL's still around so ...clearly it is 

no offence ...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I bet no-one remembers Chinese Whistling chewing gum! It was shaped like a Polo and I became adept at whistling with it - so skilled that I mastered it with an actual Polo!  Happy to demonstrate in Brum




I will provide the mints with the holes if you provide the wind


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> IIRC it was shaped like conjoined Polos was pink or orange and tasted vaguely how the soles of a new pair of cheap slippers smelled.


That's it! Hated the taste which is why I progressed to the Polos, especially the fruit ones


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That's it! Hated the taste which is why I progressed to the Polos, especially the fruit ones


off on a bit of a tangent I know but ...Olde English Spangles. What about them bad boys?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> From the Prisoner to Chinese Whistling chewing gum in 24 posts. How did that happen? Is Care in the Community working as it should?




As I recall you told me diabetics lack any sense of imagination. Well who's laughing now Buster


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> off on a bit of a tangent I know but ...Olde English Spangles. What about them bad boys?




They were vile and quite rightly went to confectionery heaven moons ago


----------

